# Napoli, Insigne è sul mercato



## Willy Wonka (9 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Rai Sport, il Napoli in accordo con Mino Raiola, agente di Insigne, ha deciso di mettere sul mercato l'esterno napoletano. La base di partenza per l'acquisto è di 100 milioni di euro. Per il Napoli Insigne non è più un incedibile e con la giusta offerta potrebbe lasciare gli azzurri in estate.

Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## MarcoG (9 Marzo 2019)

Sono vendicativi a Napoli... ahah

100 milioni? Si, lo comprano subito dopo aver comprato Dybala a 160. Quotazioni del tutto sensate.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Rai Sport, il Napoli in accordo con Mino Raiola, agente di Insigne, ha deciso di mettere sul mercato l'esterno napoletano. La base di partenza per l'acquisto è di 100 milioni di euro. Per il Napoli Insigne non è più un incedibile e con la giusta offerta potrebbe lasciare gli azzurri in estate.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Questo sarebbe un colpo da sogno per noi, ma lo vedo francamente inverosimile.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Rai Sport, il Napoli in accordo con Mino Raiola, agente di Insigne, ha deciso di mettere sul mercato l'esterno napoletano. La base di partenza per l'acquisto è di 100 milioni di euro. Per il Napoli Insigne non è più un incedibile e con la giusta offerta potrebbe lasciare gli azzurri in estate.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



100 milioni 

Ma chi se lo piglia ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Marzo 2019)

Ma chi lo vuole questo mezzo giocatore?


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Marzo 2019)

Mah, sono molto scettico sul fatto che possa far bene lontano dal Napoli. E' un calciatore tecnicamente dotato, ma ha spesso mostrato difficoltà quando la pressione si alza o quando la palla inizia a scottare. Temo sia solo un Di Natale 2.0 (e tecnicamente Insigne non può nemmeno lucidare gli scarpini all'ex udinese).


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe un colpo da sogno per noi, ma lo vedo francamente inverosimile.



Da sogno, no dai.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe un colpo da sogno per noi, ma lo vedo francamente inverosimile.



Noi abbiamo bisogno di fisicità sulla sinistra quindi non di Insigne.


----------



## juventino (9 Marzo 2019)

Non vale più di 50, massimo 60 milioni.


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe un colpo da sogno per noi, ma lo vedo francamente inverosimile.



Colpo da sogno? È la versione napoletana di Suso. Fa sempre la stessa finta, tira sempre nella stessa maniera, sta anche mesi e mesi senza segnare o fare assist, fisicamente gracile e dopo le prime partite si spegne per una vita. E questo nonostante il gioco del Napoli sia molto più offensivo e quindi abbia parecchie occasioni in più rispetto a Suso. E noi è un miracolo se ce lo pagano 40 Suso (prezzo eccessivo per me), figurati Insigne.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da sogno, no dai.



Punti di vista ma Insigne ha imprevedibilità e il dribbling che non non vediamo a San Siro da una vita.
Non so da quanti anni non abbiamo più un giocatore del genere. 
È anche uno tosto e di carattere. Ma penso che se casomai succedesse Raiola lo porterà all'estero, tipo PSG per sostituire Neymar.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2019)

100 milioni cifra insensata, al max 60 milioni.


----------



## Heaven (9 Marzo 2019)

Suso + soldi?


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Colpo da sogno? È la versione napoletana di Suso. Fa sempre la stessa finta, tira sempre nella stessa maniera, sta anche mesi e mesi senza segnare o fare assist, fisicamente gracile e dopo le prime partite si spegne per una vita. E questo nonostante il gioco del Napoli sia molto più offensivo e quindi abbia parecchie occasioni in più rispetto a Suso. E noi è un miracolo se ce lo pagano 40 Suso (prezzo eccessivo per me), figurati Insigne.



Insigne ha una velocità di base chr purtroppo manca a Suso. Ha segnato tanti goal in campo aperto con dribbling in velocità. È molto più completo di Suso.

Per me è un giocatore nel momento decisivo della carriera, quando deve fare il salto di qualità.

Sulla valutazione sono d'accordo, 100 milioni sono troppi, ma è probabile che Raiola abbia agganciato un pesce grosso dei suoi, di quelli che fanno volare i prezzi.


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista ma Insigne ha imprevedibilità e il dribbling che non non vediamo a San Siro da una vita.
> Non so da quanti anni non abbiamo più un giocatore del genere.
> È anche uno tosto e di carattere. Ma penso che se casomai succedesse Raiola lo porterà all'estero, tipo PSG per sostituire Neymar.



Taarabt ha solo due anni di più di Insigne che in fin dei conti tra il nascere nel Pescara di Zeman e l'avere Raiola ha avuto un gonfiaggio incredibile.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Marzo 2019)

Chiaro che per noi sarebbe un upgrade, di fatto non abbiamo nessuno nel suo ruolo, ma lo trovo uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati in Italia, che tra l'altro ha ancora un paio d'anni prima del fisiologico declino. Il Napoli con Lozano prenderebbe uno potenzialmente molto più forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2019)

preferisco uno che non ha già raggiunto l'apice, non riesce a fiirmi lui... poi va be prezzo proprio no..


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2019)

colpo da sogno sto nano a 100 milioni ?  

ma anche no, per me ne vale 40-45 a star larghi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Marzo 2019)

Non lo prenderei mai. Ci sono in giro giocatori 100000 volte più talentuosi di lui che costano 1/3 del nanide.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Rai Sport, il Napoli in accordo con Mino Raiola, agente di Insigne, ha deciso di mettere sul mercato l'esterno napoletano. La base di partenza per l'acquisto è di 100 milioni di euro. Per il Napoli Insigne non è più un incedibile e con la giusta offerta potrebbe lasciare gli azzurri in estate.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Stare lontanissimi, anche a prezzi "umani". 

Incostante, fumantino e spesso fumoso, fisicamente poca cosa. Ti gioca una partita buona, due male. E nei grandi appuntamenti stecca. Penso inoltre che fuori da Napoli e da un ambiente fatto su misura per lui, possa perdersi. No no, a certe cifre c'è tanto tanto meglio. 
Pretendo gente affamata, con le palle, e che possa farsi un nome con i nostri colori.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Rai Sport, il Napoli in accordo con Mino Raiola, agente di Insigne, ha deciso di mettere sul mercato l'esterno napoletano. La base di partenza per l'acquisto è di 100 milioni di euro. Per il Napoli Insigne non è più un incedibile e con la giusta offerta potrebbe lasciare gli azzurri in estate.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



ecco mettono sul mercato il nuovo capitano 
sinceramente sono scettico


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Marzo 2019)

Oltre ad essere mediocre come calciatore, non vorrei al Milan uno con la sua assurda testa di c. e che probabilmente pesta anche la moglie.


----------

